# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  جلس مؤلف كبير أمام مكتبه

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جلس مؤلف كبير أمام مكتبه وأمسك بقلمه، وكتب:

"في السنة الماضية، أجريت عملية إزالة المرارة، ولازمت الفراش عدة شهور...
**
وبلغت الستين من العمر فتركت وظيفتي المهمة في دار النشر التي ظللت أعمل بها ثلاثين عاماً..*
*
وتوفي والدي..*
*
ورسب ابني في بكالوريوس كلية الطب لتعطله عن الدراسة عدة شهور بسبب إصابته في حادث سيارة..

وفي نهاية الصفحة كتب:" يا لها من سنة سيئة للغاية.."!!*



*ثم دخلت زوجته غرفة مكتبه، ولاحظت شروده.. فاقتربت منه، ومن فوق كتفه قرأت ما كتب.. فتركت الغرفة بهدوء، من دون أن تقول شيئاً ...
*
*لكنها وبعد دقائق عادت وقد أمسكت بيدها ورقة أخرى، وضعتها بهدوء بجوار الورقة التي سبق أن كتبها زوجها..
فتناول الزوج ورقة زوجته وقرأ منها: 
*
*" في السنة الماضية ، شفيت من الآم المرارة التي عذبتك سنوات طويلة..*
* وبلغت الستين وأنت في تمام الصحة..*
*وستتفرغ للكتابة والتأليف بعد أن تم التعاقد معك على نشر أكثر من كتاب مهم..*
*وعاش والدك حتى بلغ الخامسة والثمانين من غير أن يسبب لأحد أي متاعب وتوفي في هدوء وغير أن يتألم..* 
*ونجا ابنك من الموت في حادث السيارة وشفي بغير أيه عاهات أو مضاعفات..

وختمت الزوجة عبارتها قائلة:*
* " يا لها من سنة أكرمنا الله بها وانتهت بكل خير ".*

*قال تعالى :*
*{ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَشْكُرُونَ}.* 




*منقول – بتصرف بسيط*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------

